# How long before the Rummy gets red?



## davec (Jan 19, 2010)

Bought a half dozen Rummy tetras. Looked pretty pale at LFS. Figured it was due to the fact it was in a bare bones empty tank with harsh lighting.

Brought them home to my planted aquarium. Redness is a little bit more visible. 5/6 appear happy swimming around like torpedoes. Hopefully still pale due to stress or are their a lot of stock out there in LFSs that are just plain pale with little redness? Assuming good water conditions if the paleness is just due to stress of a new home any idea how many days before they become red?

Also been reading that there are at least 3 types of rummies.

Thx


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd say give them at least 2-3 weeks before they really start to show their colouration. 

In the meantime, I would keep watching the Rummynoses, as several places do not keep them in good health...


----------



## davec (Jan 19, 2010)

That long eh???

Thanks for the info

Dave


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If the conditions are favorable in your tank, I'd give them less time than that. 

If they're still jumpy, I'd turn off your lights for a day or two and have the tank dimly lit to let them get used to the new tank. By the time they're settled in, they should swim around in a nice smooth school


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

yah, turning off the lights work most of the time. but i remember i got rummy nose at BA scar, and they didnt like the lights off LOL. when i turned them off they go crazy and super stressed so i always had a little light shinying on the tank. so see if thats your case too 
when you bought them how big where they? 
and yah within a week or so they'll start to calm down and brighten up


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

*delete (dontknow y it double posted)


----------



## davec (Jan 19, 2010)

It's 2 days now. All 6 rummies are still alive swimming and looking like drunken rudolfs


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Add more rum. 

Haha I'm sorry... couldn't help it.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't know about rum, but vodka can make a suitable substitute for Excel in a pinch...

Mind you, so can club soda...


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Add pee.

I don't know about you but if someone pissed on me, my face would get red with anger and embarassment.


----------

